# Visual Snow-Its not an illness/defect



## Embrace (Jan 14, 2011)

Visual snow is nothing more than the noticing(acknowledgement)of the subatomic atmosphere which is creating the visual world of form. Quantum Physics has shown us that the construct of our visual/material universe ie; EVERYTHING that can be seen/tasted/touched/experienced is the popping in and out of particles, and just like we see images on our tv screens that appear to be fluid and seemless, we know that they are really a multitude of pixels in constant flux and not the seemless solid constant we presumed they were before knowing how the tv produces its imagery. Because noticing them has happened noticing them again happens (to differing degrees from subtle to gross noticing) and through ignorance people put labels on this noticing and make it into some kind of illness. Its not an illness its the witnessing of life itself being a constant living movement seen by this unnamable seeing/awareness that we all see from but most do not notice (and its always there) they dont notice because they are caught up in what is going on (the content)rather than noticing the field that makes the content possible.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

VS is a sensory distortion. It's impossible to see subatomic or even atomic things.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought visual snow was the individual noticing the rods and cones in your eyes. I am able to turn my visual snow on and off. It's just whether or not I want to notice it. I can especially see the snow on black objects.


----------

